# The rare 3/4 dove, 1/4 pigeon!



## Andyrew (Feb 26, 2014)

Years ago I had a dove X pigeon mated to a female ringneck. To my surprise, they raised this baby after three years of infertile eggs!
His father was black - the offspring of a white male Fantail and a white ringneck dove.







Mother was a typical ringneck.








This 3/4 dove should have been a female but acted very male-like. Voice was very similar to hybrid father's.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

im attempting right now to mate our wild mourning dove to a normal ringneck dove this is my first breeding year attempting this but I hope to get something cool.. right now there at a friends house in a heated loft to see about getting them to mate up over our winter then ill move them home and see what happens..


----------



## Andyrew (Feb 26, 2014)

*Dove Hybrids*

Hey, thanks for the reply. Unfortunately that white hybrid died at less than a year.
I had even put a mourning dove baby under the parents, but it was too wild and never calmed down.
I have heard though that the ringneck and mourning dove will hybridize. It'll be interesing to see how you make out.


----------



## Andyrew (Feb 26, 2014)

mookeeman said:


> im attempting right now to mate our wild mourning dove to a normal ringneck dove this is my first breeding year attempting this but I hope to get something cool.. right now there at a friends house in a heated loft to see about getting them to mate up over our winter then ill move them home and see what happens..


Nice Mookies, by the way. Here are my birds:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2601


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I have had mookees for like 7 years now there great... I also just got icepigeons clean legs and feather legs to play with this year 

what are your birds there kinda cool looking..


----------



## Andyrew (Feb 26, 2014)

mookeeman said:


> I have had mookees for like 7 years now there great... I also just got icepigeons clean legs and feather legs to play with this year
> 
> what are your birds there kinda cool looking..


My birds are my own breed. I call them SanbornFrills. They originated as a mix of 19 different breeds. The Homer types are an offshoot of the same family. I call them Ornamental Homers.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

there deff interesting right now here in Canada I have the largest flock that I no of. of my mookees everyone else has 1 -2 pairs max I have about 60. but I can not get grizzles almonds or whites 3 years ago my father went to Louisville and brought me back a white pair and there amazing birds but over the winter the cock passed away.. and the hen would not mate to anything I tried everything to get her to mate It was crappy because I wanted to kick start some cool colours but she sat there alone finally I found a small white crested homer just a little bigger then my hen so I had to by it to try and mimic the loss of her cock bird and I tell ya I tossed him in the loft and she was on him like flys on ****...pardon my French. but it was great I forgot to say this was last breeding season so they had egg after egg now I have about 9 white crosses and were looking forward to getting some cool colors out of the whites mated to pure mookees this year and ill deff shoot some pictures on here for you to see


----------

